# MOBO k8mc5ig / D33007 (emachine W3107)



## jujumaster (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi guys, been searching for info on this mobo. A friend took his PC to a tech, who told him video card is bad and kept the card. Now I have the tower. when I plug it in, it powers up on its own. All fans come on. NO SIGNAL TO MONITOR. I know if PCI-e video card is not there onboard should kick in, but no luck. No pc speaker so no beeps. All the wires from the front (switch, reset, hdd led) are unpluged. Not sure where they go. Any suggestions?
Thank you


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Reset CMOS battery...
Unplug power cable from PC...
Open one side of the case and look for silver coin-like CMOS battery...
Take battery out and leave this way for 5-10 minutes...
Find CMOS reset jumper and move it from 1-2 pins to 2-3 pins...
Hit power button couple of times...
Move back jumper to 1-2 pins...
Put back CMOS battery...
Start PC...

If this does not help, start PC and hit couple of times F8 button...
Choose 'Enable VGA mode' and hit Enter...


Keep us posted...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Try this company called FIC (First International Computer). It used to be a pretty popular motherboard maker a few years ago and made top-of-the-line boards during that era. One of the best boards I ever had a few years ago was the FIC SD-11. Truly a great and rock solid board although almost too big to fit in an ATX case. Anyhow, search around this link and you most likely will find what you want:

http://www.fic.com.tw/download/motherboards.aspx


----------



## albertrmz (Mar 8, 2009)

Hope its not too late. But I have the same mobo and the same thing happen to me and it can be fixed.
what happens is that the intergraded video doesnt make contact to the surface of the mobo because of the heat that it produces its something similar to the xbox360 ring of death failure.
To get it working again is to turn on the pc have the side panel off first and carefully press on the nvida 6100 chipset heatsink intill the video is displayed 
i did this to mine and it still works! But i had too mod it so the heatsink would stay down. Ask me if you have any more questions


----------



## medical31 (Aug 13, 2009)

Where can i find the mother manuel 
asus k8mc5ig ???


----------



## jujumaster (Feb 25, 2009)

I had tried all the tricks, turns out this MOBO has this known problem, I called gateway, who are the actual makers of eMachine. The guy was very nice and WAIT a minute i was online chat with the guy and he gave me a link to PDF manual for this board.


----------



## medical31 (Aug 13, 2009)

jujumaster said:


> I had tried all the tricks, turns out this MOBO has this known problem, I called gateway, who are the actual makers of eMachine. The guy was very nice and WAIT a minute i was online chat with the guy and he gave me a link to PDF manual for this board.



Do still have the link?
I have a hard time find the manuel for this Motherboard


----------

